# Dúvida Oregon WMR200 e WMR928



## apassosviana (29 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Ola a todos,

estou a pensar adquirir uma estação meteorológia por volta dos 300€, e pergunto se alguem possui ou conhece a WMR200, encontrei-a no site da oregon e tem ainda um sensor UV, é esta a única diferença entre ela e a WMR928?

Alguem sabe onde adquirir a WMR200?(de preferencia nacional)

Obrigado


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

apassosviana disse:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> estou a pensar adquirir uma estação meteorológia por volta dos 300€, e pergunto se alguem possui ou conhece a WMR200, encontrei-a no site da oregon e tem ainda um sensor UV, é esta a única diferença entre ela e a WMR928?
> 
> ...




Viva!

Uma diferença que tem e faz "toda a diferença" é que a WMR200 tem datalogger o que em caso do PC ser desligado evita que percas informação...


----------



## rbsmr (30 Abr 2008 às 21:25)

apassosviana disse:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> estou a pensar adquirir uma estação meteorológia por volta dos 300€, e pergunto se alguem possui ou conhece a WMR200, encontrei-a no site da oregon e tem ainda um sensor UV, é esta a única diferença entre ela e a WMR928?
> 
> ...



Nacional, nacional não sei, mas podes comprar no Ebay, vinda da Alemanha (não existe alfândega!!)

Mandei vir a minha no dia 22 e estou ansiosamente à espera dela!!!! O vendedor tem boa cotação no ebay, mas à cautela utiliza o paypal para protecção de compras.


----------



## apassosviana (1 Mai 2008 às 18:59)

obrigado


----------



## apassosviana (4 Mai 2008 às 12:43)

rbsmr disse:


> Nacional, nacional não sei, mas podes comprar no Ebay, vinda da Alemanha (não existe alfândega!!)
> 
> Mandei vir a minha no dia 22 e estou ansiosamente à espera dela!!!! O vendedor tem boa cotação no ebay, mas à cautela utiliza o paypal para protecção de compras.






Então já chegou a tua?


----------



## Ally (6 Mai 2008 às 21:19)

apassosviana disse:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> estou a pensar adquirir uma estação meteorológia por volta dos 300€, e pergunto se alguem possui ou conhece a WMR200, encontrei-a no site da oregon e tem ainda um sensor UV, é esta a única diferença entre ela e a WMR928?
> 
> ...



Ola.
Podes adquirir a WMR200 no "El Corte Inglés" por €500,00. É carota mas é o máximo.
Dispõe sempre.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mai 2008 às 14:44)

Ao que parece as WMR928 já foram descontinuadas, só as lojas qua ainda as tem em stock é que as terão.
A WMR200 é uma óptima escolha.


----------

